# What do need to prove work experience for visa points



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

HI all, 

What documents do you need to prove you have had 3 years work experience, to claim points for visa? Is a letter from employer enough? Or do you need a wage slip from your first week of employment?

Any information greatly appreciated,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

letter of employment, preferably pay slips and bank statements


----------



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

So for talks sake,if my employer was willing to say I worked a month earlier then I did could Apply in may instead of waiting until June to give myself time to have approval before July.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

That would be visa fraud and not advisable as you would be liable for rejection or withdrawal of your visa if you could not prove it by other means such as wage slips, tax terurns or bank statements.

Not something we talk about here given it is illegal and most people are genuinely gaining their visas with hard work and a long wait!


----------



## A-sino (Dec 21, 2010)

I would advise that you do not LIE to the authorities as this is deemed extremely serious. Remember that case officer may ask your contracts, bank statement...which are impossible to be backed date.

Regarding work experience claims, official letters from your employers with company's letterhead and signed by your line managers/HR should be sufficient. Case officer will ask for more if they are in doubt. Other evidences may include, but not limited to payslips, employment contracts, bank statements.


----------



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, 

Yes that's what I thought. I'm just going to wait and apply when I have the experience. Hopefully it all goes through within the two weeks. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> That would be visa fraud and not advisable as you would be liable for rejection or withdrawal of your visa if you could not prove it by other means such as wage slips, tax terurns or bank statements.
> 
> Not something we talk about here given it is illegal and most people are genuinely gaining their visas with hard work and a long wait!


#

Hi, Thanks for your reply, Thats what I thought. I am going to wait untill I have the right experience. Its not worth it.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

jgray said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes that's what I thought. I'm just going to wait and apply when I have the experience. Hopefully it all goes through within the two weeks.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


Once your application is lodged it doesn't matter if the new July system is put into place - your application will be assessed as per the system in place when you *applied*.


----------



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

_Sarah_ said:


> Once your application is lodged it doesn't matter if the new July system is put into place - your application will be assessed as per the system in place when you applied.


Ok, and say I apply for WA ss on June 20th and it doesn't get approved until July , will I still beak to for the 176 visa or will I have to go through the new system?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

If you apply before before July ie on June 20th you will be applying under the old (now) rules and you will not go under the new system even if your visa is not granted until July 2013!


----------



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry, I think I'm getting confused. I was under the impression that it's two separate applications. First I would apply for WA ss on June 20th and when it's approved I would apply for 176? 

So I was worried what my position would be if the first stage of been accepted by the state for sponsorship didn't come until say July 2nd. Would I then be applying for the 176 under the new rules.?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

jgray said:


> HI all,
> 
> What documents do you need to prove you have had 3 years work experience, to claim points for visa? Is a letter from employer enough? Or do you need a wage slip from your first week of employment?
> 
> Any information greatly appreciated,



1.Letter of appointment 
2. Letter of Experience 
3. Pay slips..

I have attached a file..
Plz go to "work experience" section..it is clearly written and your doubts will be solved..

shoot back any queries..


----------



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> 1.Letter of appointment
> 2. Letter of Experience
> 3. Pay slips..
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's cleared it up for me.


----------

